

The Sustainable Energy Revolution Will Be the Next “Internet” - jc4p
http://www.pvsolarreport.com/the-next-internet/

======
diafygi
So here's an interesting tidbit: 64% of residential solar installation costs
are "soft costs"[1]. Hardware has become so cheap, that inefficiencies in
project development are now the biggest chunk of project costs.

A lot of those inefficiencies can be solved with software, and the impact of
software on the industry will be massive. Right now, you're starting to see
solar reach grid parity (i.e. unsubsidized cost <= utility rate) in several
states. By increasing inefficiency and lowering soft costs with software,
solar will be able to reach grid parity in most if not all states. The same is
starting to happen internationally, too.

Other new energy sectors are taking off, too, and there's so much room for
software improvement in them, too.

Disclosure: I wrote the posted article.

[1]:
[http://www.nrel.gov/news/press/2013/5306.html](http://www.nrel.gov/news/press/2013/5306.html)

